# Greece



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice thread....thanks for the awesome pics and write ups...:cheers1:


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

Linguine said:


> Nice thread....thanks for the awesome pics and write ups...:cheers1:


:wave:


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#5 - *Fira* (modern Greek: Φηρά) is the modern capital of the Greek Aegean island, *Santorini*. It is a traditional settlement. "Firá", actually, is a different pronunciation of "Thíra", the ancient name of the island itself, *South Aegean*


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#6 - *Agios Nikolaos* is a coastal town in *Lasithi* region, *Crete*









Trekearth


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#7 - *Navagio* Beach, or the Shipwreck, is an isolated sandy cove on *Zakynthos* island and one of the most famous beaches in Greece, *Ionian islands*









pixdaus


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

myplace_11 said:


> Wonderful country.


:yes:


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#8 - *Kleftiko*A at *Milos* island, *South Agean*









link


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#9 - *Votsi*, at *Alonnisos* island, *North Aegean*









link


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#10 - *Balos Lagoon, Crete*

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-TwP8k7SWH...4/-GNlwWrlZnc/s1600/Balos+Lagoon%2C+Crete.jpg








link


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#11 - *Hydra *(Greek: Ύδρα, in modern Greek) is one of the Saronic Islands, located in the Aegean Sea, *Attica*




































link


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#12 - *Assos* is a village located at *Cephalonia* island, *Ionian islands*



























from panoramio


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#13 - *Melissani Cave* (Greek: Μελισσάνη) or Melissani Lake, is a cave located on the island of *Cephalonia*, northwest of *Sami*, *Ionian islands*


















link


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#14 - The *Lousios* (Greek: Λούσιος) is a river and a gorge in western *Arcadia*, *Peloponnese*

Lousios gorge with the monastery of Prodromou at left and monastery of Filosophou at right









Prodromou monastery









A brigde over Lousios river








www.hikenow.net


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#15 - *Astypalaia* (Greek: Αστυπάλαια), called in Italian Stampalia and in Ottoman Turkish İstanbulya (استانبوليه), is a Greek island with 1,238 residents. It belongs to the *Dodecanese*, *South Aegean*










link


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#16 - *Acrocorinth* (Greek: Ακροκόρινθος), "Upper Corinth", the acropolis of ancient *Corinth*, *Peloponnese*


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#17 - *Lake Doxa* (Greek: Λίμνη Δόξα Limni Doxa) is an artificial lake or reservoir at an elevation of 900 m. Located in west Feneos in *Corinthia*, *Peloponnese *

Small church of *Agios Fanourios*


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#18 - *Koufonisia* (Greek: Κουφονήσια) is a group of islands located at *Cyclades*, *South Aegean*









Ano Koufonisia









Italida (Italian Girl)


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#19 - *Cythera* is a island in Peloponnese peninsula (Greek: Κύθηρα, also transliterated Kythera, Kythira, Kithira. The Italian Cerigo can be used in speaking of late medival and early modern Cythera.) once part of the Ionian Islands, *Attica*


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

*Panormos Beach , Mykonos island*











by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great pics....:cheers:


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Knossos * is the largest Bronze Age archaeological site on Crete and probably the ceremonial and political centre of the Minoan civilization and culture.


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Knossos*


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#20 - *Ammothines* (Greek: Αμμοθίνες) is sand dunnes located at *Lemnos* island, *North Aegean*


















Panoramio


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#21 - *Panta Vrehi* (Greek: Πάντα Βρέχει) located at *Evrytania* prefecture, *Central Greece*



















link


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#22 - The *Acheron* (Greek: Αχέρων or Αχέροντας) is a river located in the *Ioannina* Prefecture, *Epirus*

In ancient Greek mythology, Acheron was known as the river of pain, and was one of the five rivers of the Greek underworld. In the Homeric poems the Acheron was described as a river of Hades, into which Cocytus and Phlegethon both flowed

The Roman poet Virgil called it the principal river of Tartarus, from which the Styx and Cocytus both sprang. The newly-dead would be ferried across the Acheron by Charon in order to enter the Underworld.


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#23 - The *Vikos Gorge* (Greek: Φαράγγι του Βίκου) is a gorge in the *Pindus Mountains* of northern Greece. It lies on the southern slopes of *Mount Tymfi*, *Epirus*

Vikos is *listed as the deepest gorge in the world by the Guinness Book of Records* among others. 


























Panoramio


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

What a fantastic country Greece is!! Beautiful landscapes and beautiful harbors!!! Pure exotic!:banana:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful Greece!


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#24 - The Holy and Great Monastery of *Vatopedi*, *Autonomous Monastic State of Mount Athos*

The Monastery of Vatopedi holds a belt held by believers to be the actual belt of the Theotokos, which she wore on earth and gave to Thomas the Apostle after her death and during her transition to heaven. The silver and jewel-encrusted reliquary containing the skull of St. John Chrysostom is kept in the Monastery and is credited by Eastern Orthodox Christians with miraculous healings. The monastery also contains the Iaspis, a chalice fashioned of a single piece of the precious stone jasper, and numerous icons.

Vatopedi's library preserves a medieval royal charter, the 13th-century Vatopedi Charter of Ivan Asen II of Bulgaria dedicated to the monastery. It was discovered in the monastery's archives in 1929.

The library holds 2,000 manuscripts and 35,000 printed books. Among its manuscripts are Uncial 063 and Uncial 0102.


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#25 - *Costa Navarino* is a prime, sustainable destination in the Mediterranean located in the Greek region of *Messinia*. According to the US edition of National Geographic Traveler Magazine, "Messinia is among the 20 best destinations of 2011". Costa Navarino is the flagship development of TEMES S.A a premier developer of luxury mixed-use resorts, *Peloponnese*










*Navarino Bay*



















*Not far off the coast of Messinia lie six islands and a number of tiny islets (like this intriguingly shaped one near Sapientza)*









*Voidokilia beach in wintertime*



















*Set in a verdant hillside location amidst lush olive groves, this imposing monastery is an integral part of Costa Navarino.*








link


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#26 - The *Olive tree of Vouves* (*the oldest olive tree in the world*) is an olive tree in the village of *Ano Vouves* in Municipality of Kolymbari in *Chania* Prefecture, *Crete*










It is known to be the oldest olive tree in the world and still produces olives today. The use of tree ring analysis has proven the tree to be at least 2000 years old. On the other end of the scale, scientists from the University of Crete has estimated it to be 4,000 years old. The trunk has a perimeter of 12.5 m and a diameter of 4.6 m. It belongs to the variety tsounati. It is considered by some a natural monument.


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#27 - Monastery of *Agios Georgios Feneou*, Corinthia region, *Peloponnese*


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#28 - *Mystras* (or *Myzithras* in the Chronicle of the Morea) is a fortified town and a former municipality in *Laconia*, situated on Mt. Taygetos, near ancient Sparta, *Peloponnese*










Archaeological Site of Mystras is in UNESCO World Heritage list








civilization.org.uk


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#29 - *Patmos* (Greek, Πάτμος, Italian: Patmo) is a small island in the Aegean Sea. One of the northernmost islands of the *Dodecanese* complex, *South Aegean*










John the Apostle on Patmos by Jacopo Vignali.









Patmos is mentioned in the Christian scriptural Book of Revelation. The book's introduction states that its author, John, was on Patmos when he was given (and recorded) a vision from Jesus. Early Christian tradition identified this writer John of Patmos as John the Apostle, though some modern scholars are uncertain. As such, Patmos is a destination for Christian pilgrimage. Visitors can see the cave where John is said to have received his Revelation (the Cave of the Apocalypse), and several monasteries on the island are dedicated to Saint John.


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#30 - *Mithymna* (formerly also *Molyvos*) is a former municipality on the island of ********, *North Aegean* 










*A path in Mithymna*








flickr









link


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#31 - *Syrrako* is a village and a former community in the *Ioannina* regional unit, *Epirus*


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#32 - *Lindos* (in Greek: Λίνδος) is an archaeological site, a town and a former municipality on the island of *Rhodes*, *South Aegean*









link


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Really fabulous pics from Greece...just love it all, thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

Linguine said:


> Really fabulous pics from Greece...just love it all, thanks.:cheers2:


thanks for watching my friend Linguine


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#33 - *Vroulidia* beach at *Chios* island, *North Aegean*









panoramio


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

Todorovic said:


> Athena,


niceee!


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#41 - *Kaminia* in Hydra island, *Attica*

 Kaminia, Hydra, Greece by ConstantineD, on Flickr


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#42 - *Myrtos* Beach, *Kefallonia*

 Myrtos Beach, Kefallonia, Greece by ConstantineD, on Flickr


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#43 - *Mykonos*, *Cyclades*


Little Venice, Mykonos by ConstantineD, on Flickr


Mykonos Town (Χώρα) by ConstantineD, on Flickr


Mykonos Town (Χώρα) by ConstantineD, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing and fascinating beauty of Greece...thanks for the photos.:cheers:


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

:cheers1:


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#44 - *Agios Nikitas, Lefkada*









villesodysseas.gr


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#45* - Zagoria, Ioannina









*www.flickr.com*









*www.flickr.com


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#46* - **Sarakiniko Beach, Parga*


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#46* - Lichnos Beach, Parga*


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#47* - Amoudia, Parga*


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#47* -* *Megalo Seitani, Samos Island*


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#48* -* *Samos, North Aegean*


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#49* -* *Cokkari, Samos Island*


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#50* -* *Sani Beach, Chalkidiki*










kolovostravel.com


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

#51* - Saliara (Marble beach), Thassos*










lontistravel.gr


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

χρηστος;93694613 said:


> #50* -* *Sani Beach, Chalkidiki*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amazing!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible....:cheers:


----------

